# Plant pics



## Stone (Jan 26, 2012)

Some plants to look at while you're waiting

Agave funkiana




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Notocactus magnificus




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mammillaria magnifica





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Group of Espostoas




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Opuntia microdasys cv. albata




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tillandsia tectorum




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tillandsia malemonti




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hakonechloa macra var.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Platycerium veitchii




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Platycerium hillii





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots of nice stuff! Thanks for sharing. Do you grow native Australian orchids?


----------



## Stone (Jan 26, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Lots of nice stuff! Thanks for sharing. Do you grow native Australian orchids?



Yes, its getting ridiculous (almost):evil:


----------



## Dido (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you grow Thelymitra


----------



## Stone (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried a couple once but not much luck, they are rather difficult but I have a Diurus sulphurea which does very well.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice stuff! The Agave funkiana, the Hakonechloa macra var. and the Tillandsia tectorum are my favorites. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2012)

Cactii & Succulents, :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2012)

Stone said:


> Yes, its getting ridiculous (almost):evil:



What!? With all that space, Forgetaboutit! 



Stone said:


> I tried a couple once but not much luck, they are rather difficult but I have a Diurus sulphurea which does very well.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## nikv (Jan 27, 2012)

Oooh, I so love the cacti! I have a Parodia (Notocactus) magnifica that is about thirty years old now. It's huge like yours.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2012)

Very cool plants, but esp. the Tillandsia malemonti has put up a great show!!!! Jean


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I like the most this Platycerium veitchii. Looks great
Best regards, Gina


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 28, 2012)

The Platyceriums are very nice!


----------



## Ambrosee (Apr 17, 2012)

A lot of nice and lovely stuff, specially Platycerium veitchii and Notocactus are my favorites. I have Notocactus that is about 1 year old, it is growing good and very soon i will upload the pictures of my Notocactus.


----------

